# Where to buy headlights?



## ronmann (May 23, 2010)

I bought a GTO this weekend but it has a cracked headlight lens and the plastic clip is broken. On ebay are blacked out HID projector headlights for pretty cheap but they are halo (angel eye) lights which isn't my style. I'm looking for that kind of light but without the halo or some oem looking ones for a good deal. I'm going in circles looking for one with google.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't seen anywere to buy just the lens itself. I was looking for the lens from a few people that sale OEM stuff. They only sale just the whole headlight assy. I end up just sanding and buffing mine out. You maybe able to take it apart and find some plastic seal or adhesive and fix it yourself. Keep an eye on ebay and find some junk yards that have GTO's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can probally find some OEM ones used at Cleveland Pick-A-Part or FParts. I think GM is right though, you buy the whole assembly from GM. Weird because you can buy the guage cluster clear lense separate. If you go new OEM route, call Gene at GM Parts House.


----------

